# Arthur has a problem



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 February 2017)

OK,
so Arthur is my re homed cat [SSPCA], and he sleeps at the end of my bed, even close enough to be groomed, but I really can't get hold of him to get him to the vet.
He has mild abrasions either side of his neck, probably not ringworm, I have applied Sudocream [on vet advice], which helps, but its not ever healing up. He scratches it every two days, which starts it up again.
Any ideas?
we might try the wound powder, as at the moment it is "wet" as distinct from "dry"


----------



## SusieT (18 February 2017)

Get creative and get him to the vet or organise a house visit- I'm afraid online advice won't cut it! I'm assuming you've flead him...
Ideas- lure him into bathroom then set box on its short side, lift and put him inback feet first to avoid the four feet on the door scenario
borrow a cat trap
leave a comfy box in your room and let him get used to it (this will be a 'cat carrier' in disguise so make one comfy!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 February 2017)

I would if I could, but the vet advises wound powder or Sudocream, so not sure there is any point in going through trauma as it is not utterly essential, he needs a jab in a few months, and I am dreading it.
I think he will not cope with being inside with a funnel collar on, he was once denied access to outdoors, and I gave in first!
Currently he is asleep at theendof my bed, one eye open!


----------



## SusieT (19 February 2017)

but the vet hasn't seen it so you can't say theres no point in going... the sudocreme hasn't worked.
if he's that unhappy with travelling get a house call.


----------



## Amymay (19 February 2017)

How can you put cream on him if you can't get hold of him?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 February 2017)

amymay said:



			How can you put cream on him if you can't get hold of him?
		
Click to expand...

He will sleep on my bed and let me groom him, as long as I am under the duvet, so if I am careful I can get some on, I tried to get a good grip on his neck just now, and he was out the window before I could get him under control.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 February 2017)

SusieT said:



			but the vet hasn't seen it so you can't say theres no point in going... the sudocreme hasn't worked.
if he's that unhappy with travelling get a house call.
		
Click to expand...

 I have spoken to vet, they suggest Sudocream or Wound Powder, I 'll get some wound powder tomorrow.
Its not the travelling, its the catching/handling trauma for him, I can't be 100% sure I can catch him and stick him in his travelodge, and his litter box is in bathroom, so I don't want to make that a no go room for him, I might manage the hallway.
Vet lives a long way off,  the problem is that he is very wary if I have been messing about with him, and it may take a while for him to resume normal behaviour.
He lets me put cream on as long as i dont hold him


----------



## cally6008 (20 February 2017)

When our Duchess came to us, she was covered in sore patches and scabs from stress and over grooming ... locked in same room as her dead owner ... Alan made her a snood type thing by cutting an old fleece sock in half so that it went over her head and just sat nicely round her neck to give her neck some protection from the constant scratching.

You could try cutting one in half length ways and using velcro to fasten it together if Arthur won't let you put something over his head.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 February 2017)

cally6008 said:



			When our Duchess came to us, she was covered in sore patches and scabs from stress and over grooming ... locked in same room as her dead owner ... Alan made her a snood type thing by cutting an old fleece sock in half so that it went over her head and just sat nicely round her neck to give her neck some protection from the constant scratching.

You could try cutting one in half length ways and using velcro to fasten it together if Arthur won't let you put something over his head.
		
Click to expand...

I 'll try that, ty.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 February 2017)

Hi, all ok now, it suddenly started to heal, and he has stopped scratching, I put Sudocream on any skin which is dry, he has a beautiful shiny coat, but bits of scurfy skin, in spite of lots of Dreamies for Skin and Coat. 
He seems to snuggle up closer every night, he never purrs, but has a light snore! I think he is becoming domesticated!
I am not sure if he has a stiff neck, as I see him sleeping on a flat bed with his head downwards rather than curled up, this could possibly account for his fear of being held by the scruff, and he does start sometimes if I stroke his back, but it is more likely his reactions from a bad early life [Glasgow street cat]. He can groom himself easily, all over, something arthritic cats struggle with..............


----------

